# mmm and games?



## gontxo18 (Aug 27, 2005)

i came back to this page from long time ago and i dont see how to dowload games,or i cant?ty for help
if i wrotte bad sorry for my bad english


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 27, 2005)

You can't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules

Easy as that.


----------

